# Why didn't the Demon like Math?



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

He was convinced that he read there were TRIANGELS involved.

Buh Bum Chishhhhh!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Because he got the math wrong every time. He would count fingers and toes to" cypher",and add to the counting the to horns on his head.


----------



## Burgundyblack (Jul 28, 2014)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> Because he got the math wrong every time. He would count fingers and toes to" cypher",and add to the counting the to horns on his head.


i am... not.. nope over my head ^_^


----------



## Hauntfreaker (Jun 27, 2013)

Uggg! Lol. Keep em coming though.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Before i had my Haunted House i was working soldering some heat pipes down next to the floor of the funeral home,next to a thin,sliding wooden door.
On the other side of that door was the tiny room in which the morticians prepared the dead bodies.
I could easily hear they they were talking through the flimsy door but the words were just still"mumbles" and "sounds".
The next thing that happened had me wondering for years!
The two Morticians both began laughing hysterically! They couldn't stop laughing!
("Why are they laughing like that,out of control? They have a dead body in there!)
I never found out . but this ignorance won't hinder me from telling this story during my Haunted House Tour,my "Ending' or "Explanation" simply is:
"Maybe they just discovered Great-Grandma's Pirate Tattoo?"


----------

